# ettercap iptables

## dimko

Helloes my dear Haxx0r users.

(And no, no free shellz  :Razz:  )

I run into issue with ettercap.

example line below:

----------

## dimko

masgoribas suggested module loaded. Which did help.

https://github.com/Ettercap/ettercap/issues/175#issuecomment-16444582

----------

